# view everything on a computer.



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I have found something to maybe help you. It will show all the data on the computer, programs used etc.

got to start menu
run 
type in cmd then
type in regedit (one word)

you can search through the most recent by clicking the edit tab
find next. type in recent in the box.. It will bring up everything recent.. hit F3 to cycle through all the recent.

EDIT-----
*Keep your fingers off the DELETE button, you do not want to mess with anything in this registery.*

hope this helps.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Be EXTREMELY careful with the Registry for you can really and easily fvck up your windows OS (operating system).


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Editing the registry (what you are describing) can be a ticket to a really large and expensive paper weight.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

You will be absolutely fine *IF* you do not delete or edit anything.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

morituri said:


> Be EXTREMELY careful with the Registry for you can really and easily fvck up your windows OS (operating system).





TDSC60 said:


> Editing the registry (what you are describing) can be a ticket to a really large and expensive paper weight.


Correct. Best to stay out if you don't know what you are doing. If you must though I would make a backup of all important files beforehand.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

ladybird said:


> I have found something to maybe help you. It will show all the data on the computer, programs used etc.
> 
> got to start menu
> run
> ...



Guys, Stay off the registry, these are the foundation databases of your operating system, they will render your computer useless if mishandled especially if you are not IT oriented, there are many end user oriented cheap software packages out there to allow the same info stored in the registry to be displayed in a safe manner, if you are not IT savvy I do not recommend using regedit at all


----------

